# Greetings from (currently UK) in few weeks Cyprus!



## christos.andreou (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi all,

My name is Christos Andreou. I am film composer, orchestrator, sound designer, score editor as well as clarinet performer. 

If you spare some time please visit my website at http://www.christosandreou.com where you can have a listen of my work!
If you would you like more information please do not hesitate to contact me!


Kind regards,

Christos Andreou


----------

